# Little Problems



## kelcilu (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey!
I'm looking for a little guidance on how to fix up lots of little things on my car, a 93 Maxima. Mechanically, it's great, but I've neglected a lot of those little things. Here's the problems I need some advice on.

1. My back windows don't work. I took off the door panel and found there was a small plastic piece that had broken. I have my back windows locked into place so they'll stay up for now, but I have no idea where or if I can find a replacement piece for my windows. If so, where can I get them?

2. My moonroof's brackets are broken. The result is that, when I'm driving, the sunroof sinks below the flush level and leaks when raining. I'm looking for a place that I can buy JUST THE BRACKETS. I've found the whole moonroof setup for about $100, but I really just want to buy replacement brackets. Brackets are wired shut for now.

3. My cruise control doesn't work. Starting around 2 years ago, it started slowly losing speed when I set it. For every 20 or so miles I drove, it would go about 5 mph slower. Now, it just doesn't work at all, and hasn't for about a year. What's the problem, and how do I fix it? 

I'd love to get these problems fixed, or at least know if they are fixable. Any answers to any questions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1. Window regulators. you can't buy the pieces. you have to buy the whole thing. They're around $50-60 from a discount dealer or $80-100 from a "regular" dealer.

Dave Burnette at Southpoint Nissan and Kaleb Broadhead at Courtesy Nissan are the two places I recommend.
Dave B @ Southpoint: 512-444-4962
Kaleb @ Courtesy:800-527-1909

Tell them I sent you and they'll hook you up. 


2. Moonroof... you can't buy the brackets alone. I WISH you could.. The whole track assembly is over $400 from Nissan.. heck, I may take mine off and have them reproduced.. I'd make a killing on it selling them for $150. 
I have had luck goign to a TIG welder and having them fill in the gaps. the problem that I've seen is that the sunroof itself has all the weight on two small metal pins. over time and mileage, these pins rub against the brackets and wear indentions in them. eventually they wear enough that the window doesn't seal anymore. so you can try to fix that as well by going to a local TIG welder.. 

3. Sounds like the vacuum section on the cruise has developed a leak. that's my best guess at it, but I can't really say for certain. hard to diagnose something like that without being there.
you might try replacing the vacuum solenoid (the large canister on the right fender well that has the cable on it which pulls the throttle body open)... you should be able to get them at a junkyard pretty cheap.

good luck!


----------

